# Au Sable 1/8-1/9



## GuppyII (Sep 14, 2008)

Zero reproduction, kill em all!...

Oh..no...wait..let them go so I can catch them offshore and bonk em in the head, they are better eating anyway.


----------



## Honkkilla59 (Dec 12, 2013)

Chromekilla said:


> The DNR could care less about the Au Sable and/or Lake Huron. It has been stated on several occasions that they intend on make it all about Lake Trout, Walleye, and Whitefish. We had to freaking beg to get fish in the holding tanks on the creek and they still said no... Luckily something changed, but there is no intent of having anymore this year. With all of this in mind, how you handle yourself on the river is incredibly important, especially if you want to keep spending your gas money to come over here. I can count on one hand the number of fish that we have taken off this river in two years and maybe even three. If you want a fish dinner, you know as well as the rest of us that Steelhead is not the thing to eat. As for boat fishermen, I wish you would all stay home, but we catch fish behind you anyhow.


I would suggest you take a cooking course Steelhead are delicious!


----------



## Corey K (Dec 11, 2009)

GuppyII said:


> Zero reproduction, kill em all!...
> 
> Oh..no...wait..let them go so I can catch them offshore and bonk em in the head, they are better eating anyway.


Are you 100% there is no natural reproduction in that area?

I think there is...

Btw, the dnr has stated before steelhead were never intended to support both the big lake and the rivers. It's already catching up on the west side....


----------



## ausable_steelhead (Sep 30, 2002)

Did I mention yawn yet? I love the incredible amount of plain nonsense you just ranted in 5 posts. If you think 9 is my record, all I can say is keep trying man. Lmao. The guys who speak like you, the hero numbers guys, usually are full of ****. I just sold the boat I had, by choice. I enjoy wading, as weird as that makes me.

I catch fish from shore, in a boat, in the surf, off the pier, in the river, in the Bear, Boyne, Big Man, Au Sable, the Ditch, the other river down the road, Thunder Bay, Cheboygan, the Oc and anywhere else I fish. I'm no big deal, but unlike you...I don't pretend to be either. I LOVE to fish. It's all I want to do, well for the most part. I love photography, I love the forest. I love lots of things in life. I went through hell in my personal life the last 2 years, and am in a good place right now. I'm single, and I'm free. I'll be damned if I'm going to let some anonymous wannabe running his mouth, ruin the things I like to do. For the record, I don't drink...at all. You can take those same beer cans, and shove them up your ass.


----------



## slickdragger (Aug 5, 2014)

Shift7609 said:


> Jon is the king of the as just look at his name lol nice fresh chromers


I believe you paid the ausable_ douchebag 150$ to show you wholes that any idiot could find! NICE!


----------



## slickdragger (Aug 5, 2014)

ur a douche jon nobody likes you.


----------



## Honkkilla59 (Dec 12, 2013)

slickdragger said:


> I believe you paid the ausable_ douchebag 150$ to show you wholes that any idiot could find! NICE!


You should consider anger management classes.
If everything AS is doing is legal why should it concern you?
If he has broken any laws then you can report him.
After reading your posts you prove the saying that jealousy is a ugly thing!


----------



## DXT Deer Slayer (Nov 14, 2009)

I really try to be the kind of guy that keeps the peace at all costs, unless of course someone is a UM or OSU fan, lol. Maybe I can offer a unique perspective on these issues that have been beaten to death on numerous occasions on this site.

First of all, pictures of any steelhead stream, particularly one as small as the Ausable, are more hurtful to the river and its _skilled_ users than beneficial to someone sitting behind their desk in SE MI, or not able to make it up to fish as much as they would like to, or can't get out because they have kids, blah, blah, blah. Life takes its course and you have your prerogatives, and if you aren't able to fish as much as you would like to, well, I'm sorry. I hope I'm able to structure my life to where I'm still able to consistently enjoy the things I love doing, while being at least somewhat financially stable. We'll see how it goes.

Now, some info on why said pictures are detrimental to the rivers and their users that know how to effectively fish them. These threads get A LOT of views, thousands, and it ain't the same 12 guys logging on to check 200 times each day. There are SO many people that just like to snoop around on here without contributing anything to the site. Some of them may have a slight idea about the Ausable, some of them may be experienced fishermen looking to try a new river or sick of the poor fishing on their own, and most of them are straight up idiots who don't know a thing about this type of fishing. I don't know what it is, but there is something about river fish in particular that brings out the most savage, prehistoric behavior in sportsmen. Pictures and reports bring fishermen to the river, its not opinion, it is fact. I've watched reports bring more fishermen to the river the next weekend, even as weather conditions got much _worse._ It doesn't matter what category they are in, more fishermen on the Ausable is a bad thing for the river, and fish. Inexperienced fishermen cast in places they shouldn't, and leave all sorts of line and tackle behind in the river, ruining productive spots. A lot of trash on the riverbanks too. Experienced fishermen catch more fish, and a lot of them slit their throats and hang 'em off the back of the boat. That makes it pretty tough on the little bit of natural reproduction the Ausable has. Also considering that I can effectively fish probably 2/3 of the whole river in one day with my boat, put 10 more boats on the river because of reports and you have bad news for the current and future fishing.

Sidenote: I would say that with any picture including just a little bit of opposite shoreline, or even just a few sticks in places, I can tell EXACTLY where you are on the river. I know it like the back of my hand. There are no secret holes, just some spots that I don't care to stop at for whatever reason. I never feel the need to get on here and make sure everyone knows it though. Comments like "I pulled a fish just up from that spot", reek of someone who needs validation from others. Matter of fact, this weekend we stopped at a spot that we never fish because one of us saw a fish pic with a certain stick poking out of the background. Pulled a fish first cast. We'll be stopping there again. And that is just one boat. You betcha that when newbs come to the river and recognize a spot on the river, they'll be stopping. Probably casting in the wrong spot too, breaking off, and ruining it for those that know how to fish it.

You couldn't be more right Mike, about the DNR not caring about our steelhead fishery. Listened to the Lake Huron Basin Coordinator give a presentation in the fall, and its alarming what the 'scientists' are managing for, if you enjoy sport fishing. Better get used to Walleye, Lake Trout, and Whitefish. Asian carp eventually, I may have moved to Alaska before that becomes a huge issue.

Honky, careful with the word, 'jealous'. I'm not sure you have a clue as to who catches fish on the Ausable and who doesn't. I won't even tell you how many fish we hooked on Friday, because you wouldn't believe me. It doesn't really matter, because the next day we didn't do so hot. We had a great time though.

I wonder who actually has the attention span to read all of this! There are no pictures, so probably not many. Wouldn't it be great if differences were settled like back in the good ol' days? With a good plan over shots at the Hilltop, and a sharp knife to the tires, lol. So I hear from the old-timers, who I have great respect for. I'm still a youngin.

If you want to have sustained, quality fishing on any river, you be quiet about your success. Do you hoist a flag on top of your favorite public land treestand??? Not if you want to kill a deer there.


----------



## Chromekilla (Aug 12, 2014)

Man, that was awesome! If they only knew how much this stuff hurt the river. Those who appreciate and respect the river most, keep their mouth shut. Glad we fish together buddy!


----------



## GuppyII (Sep 14, 2008)

It's s put and take fishery, get over it... steelhead fishing and crowds are a fact of life, not going to be any better. I quit because of all the people, it's nothing new, we left the east side of the state in 85 for the PM.. after that crowded we went to the White, then to the yoop... it will be funned up forever. Guys whining are going to get limits dropped or go to all c&r or even flies only which is a dam shame to see it go that direction. ..and I fly fish... quit the bitchin and go fishin... don't worry about what someone else does and how they do it as long as it is legal..


----------



## salmo'dog (Aug 24, 2007)

Well said DXT....this should be shared in the other trout stream forums as well.


----------



## Honkkilla59 (Dec 12, 2013)

GuppyII said:


> It's s put and take fishery, get over it... steelhead fishing and crowds are a fact of life, not going to be any better. I quit because of all the people, it's nothing new, we left the east side of the state in 85 for the PM.. after that crowded we went to the White, then to the yoop... it will be funned up forever. Guys whining are going to get limits dropped or go to all c&r or even flies only which is a dam shame to see it go that direction. ..and I fly fish... quit the bitchin and go fishin... don't worry about what someone else does and how they do it as long as it is legal..



I'm glad all of the elitist don't fish walleye on the DR ,Lake Erie,Saginaw River or bay.
If you want silver fish don't fish out of a boat in Manistee, Ludington during July or August as you may be giving up our secrets.
Reading the posts of the jealous elitist makes me realize how much you sound like spoiled children.


----------



## Corey K (Dec 11, 2009)

Honkkilla59 said:


> I'm glad all of the elitist don't fish walleye on the DR ,Lake Erie,Saginaw River or bay.
> If you want silver fish don't fish out of a boat in Manistee, Ludington during July or August as you may be giving up our secrets.
> Reading the posts of the jealous elitist makes me realize how much you sound like spoiled children.[/QUOTE
> 
> Your naming large bodies of water...big difference bud.


----------



## michigan_steel (Oct 29, 2015)

VERY well put DXT!

While posting fish pictures and listing river names one must wonder, is it really worth it?

For those that are _avid_ steelhead anglers a few "hero" shots may hold more value when shared with a core group of enthusiasts opposed to 1000 random people on the internet. Any exceptional steelhead fisherman should feel no need to seek fame on the forum, as they have no reason to brag about their ability to catch trout. 

How did we all learn to catch steelhead with efficiency? We went! We failed! We laughed! We swore! And we SMILED! 
Nobody sat around on google earth trying to find the bend where a particular picture may have been taken. This, is the problem today. I have watched as two of my local flows catch up to traffic that only the famed PM once saw. The problem? Forums and Facebook, with everybody looking to sign the next "pro" form! Rivers, disregarding size, do not need this additional pressure. 

Don't get me wrong, I admire pictures of fish just as much as the next guy but what it the point?

True steelhead fishermen do not rely on reports or forums to decide when to go fish, they go make them, and often opt out of posting their findings on an online forum. Thus, eliminating any need to post pics. For those that feel the need for steelhead fishing reports, call a local bait/ fly shop, support a local business that may behind the scenes maintain certain aspects of a given watershed. 

This is a great sport! I truly love helping/ seeing people become involved, that is something that I hope everyone reading this is in agreement of.

People need to calm down with the internet usage. Tips and tricks? Absolutely, go for it! Specific holes and naming of rivers, not cool.

Grab a rod, fill the tank, fire up the GPS, and GO!

I am willing to bet that the steelhead that YOU catch will mean much more that the one you poached from someones pictures.


----------



## Chromekilla (Aug 12, 2014)

Yes sir!


----------



## michigan_steel (Oct 29, 2015)

After all, if we all just want to complain and show how "good" we are this would be a bass fishing forum.


----------



## Honkkilla59 (Dec 12, 2013)

michigan_steel said:


> VERY well put DXT!
> 
> While posting fish pictures and listing river names one must wonder, is it really worth it?
> 
> ...



A true steelhead fisherman wouldn't have a problem catching fish whether there is 1 or 100 fisherman fishing a hole .
You girls crack me up be glad you didn't fish the rivers in the 70s then you would know what a crowd is!
If I were AS would get a couple pictures of my smoker filled with fresh steelhead or a picture of them sizzling in a pan on the river bank .
That would have you girls panties in a knot.


----------



## michigan_steel (Oct 29, 2015)

Maybe ill post a picture of a Miller Lite can and a can of soft cat food in my smoker? Same difference.


----------



## Honkkilla59 (Dec 12, 2013)

michigan_steel said:


> Maybe ill post a picture of a Miller Lite can and a can of soft cat food in my smoker? Same difference.


Maybe you need to learn how to cook?
Or do you just buy McDs fillet o fish ?


----------



## Chromekilla (Aug 12, 2014)

I think I would rather eat the cat food! Haha. Funny, the great fishermen on here are the ones who don't agree with Jon and his buddies. If you guys only knew how many fish slick, Michigan, deer slayer and myself are catching.


----------



## Honkkilla59 (Dec 12, 2013)

Chromekilla said:


> I think I would rather eat the cat food! Haha. Funny, the great fishermen on here are the ones who don't agree with Jon and his buddies. If you guys only knew how many fish slick, Michigan, deer slayer and myself are catching.


:woohoo1:
So then what's the problem?
You can be great in silence then.


----------



## oldrank (Dec 5, 2006)

The pressure is not close to what it was 20 yrs ago. I will say however I have noticed an increase of fisherman over the last 3 yrs that I also felt was directly related to the arrival of a new forum member. Be it paranoia or coincidence but pressure has increased. 

Now on the flip side , 2 yrs ago I was approached by a DNR biologist that took some pics of me to put in a news letter. He stated they needed fishermen to return and "proof" of a viable fishery to get more attention for plants. Fishermen equal money n money drives everything. So dont wish to hard to have a river to yourself cause one day u may..with no fish.


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

I am sickened by the division that the posting of a few pictures of fish from a large public river that is stocked by our license fees and taxes seems to cause. There was one person banned as a result to this thread. If this sort of thing happens again there will be more. Let's all get along and not question others who are legally do what we all love.


----------

